
Pure Fluid Computer - gtsnexp
https://patents.google.com/patent/US3190554A/en
======
gtsnexp
"Pure fluid devices of the type utilized by the present invention have many
advantages. They are both simple in design and inexpensive in fabrication.
They use no moving parts and are therefore almost completely trouble free in
operation."

~~~
gtsnexp
Unrelated, but reminds of :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_state_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_state_machine)

